# Per Diem Remote Coders Needed



## Dianeacv (Oct 28, 2011)

We are a rapidly expanding Coding & Auditng Company seeking certified  per diem  and remote coders to audit and/or code claims in the following specialities:

Vascular Surgery, 
Plastic Surgery
Orthopedica Surgery
Anesthesia

Must have a of 3 year experience.  Please e mail resume to Atlanticcodingdm@aol.com or fax resume to: Diane McKenna @ 631-737-0049.

Thank you.

Diane McKenna, CCS
Atlantic Coding & Validations Inc.
Phone: (631) 737-4045
Fax:  (631) 737-0049


----------



## Franni  (Oct 30, 2011)

I am very much interested in the job. I faxed you a resume. Please look it over


----------



## angelduvall5 (Nov 28, 2011)

I e-mailed you my resume. I would love to work with your company. 

Thanks, 
Angel Duvall, RMA, CPC


----------



## MBigger (Jan 4, 2012)

I am interested in expanding my hands on knowledge in all of the following areas. I forward my resume to you.  Thank you in advance.


----------

